# Tap Holes Keezer



## megs8888 (27/3/20)

Hi everyone what size do the holes on the collar at the front of the keezer have to be for perlick 650ss taps and the nuka taps please. and is the spacing 4 1/2 inches apart sufficient?


----------



## Grmblz (27/3/20)

Don't know about Perlicks (never won Lotto) but the hole size for the KL shanks is 7/8"s and distance between centres on my fridges varies from 4" to 6", the 4" spacing has 4 taps over the KL drip tray https://www.kegland.com.au/door-mounted-drip-trays-40cm.html and works perfectly.


----------



## megs8888 (28/3/20)

Thanks ive gone 4 inches should be ok


----------

